# SA Resales



## rwroth (Aug 14, 2009)

Has anyone had any success in selling their SA unit recently? Is the market really as bad as I'm being told? I was told (Arrowhood) that my "take home" (after fees, taxes, etc) for a 2BR, wk 48 at Glenmore Sands would be R2500 ($309) and a 1BR, wk 3 at Sudwala would be R1500 ($186). Both are less than the annual maintenance fees !!


----------



## stevedmatt (Aug 14, 2009)

Many, many units here in the US are selling for $1...way below the annual fees. I have a SA week that I can't give away. And while it's not a tiger, it's not a total dog either.


----------



## philemer (Aug 14, 2009)

rwroth said:


> Has anyone had any success in selling their SA unit recently? Is the market really as bad as I'm being told? I was told (Arrowhood) that my "take home" (after fees, taxes, etc) for a 2BR, wk 48 at Glenmore Sands would be R2500 ($309) and a 1BR, wk 3 at Sudwala would be R1500 ($186). Both are less than the annual maintenance fees !!



Arrowwood will probably not guarantee those figures. Ask them. If you clear $100 you'll be lucky. Times are tough. Disposable income is down.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 18, 2009)

rwroth said:


> Has anyone had any success in selling their SA unit recently? Is the market really as bad as I'm being told? I was told (Arrowhood) that my "take home" (after fees, taxes, etc) for a 2BR, wk 48 at Glenmore Sands would be R2500 ($309) and a 1BR, wk 3 at Sudwala would be R1500 ($186). Both are less than the annual maintenance fees !!



If you can sell them for those prices I'd jump on it like a duck on a june bug. As others have posted, resale prices are at an all time low with many weeks not even getting offers of $1. 

It's a bad time to sell but a good time to buy.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 31, 2009)

*I may try*

to relieve myself of Bushman's Nek.  Considering the special assessment, mf of about $260 US and the fact that RCI's "enhancements" limit the size of the units my sleeps 4 studio will snag, I think it's time. 

Other than listing with the resort, TUG or ebay, does anyone have other sources that would be a good place to list that might actually produce a sale?


----------



## LisaH (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone who used Arrowwood to sell their week: did you have trouble receiving the net proceeds at the end of the sales?


----------

